# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  STOCK - Bolsas de papel Kraft 450 gramos

## ricardochavez88

Remato bolsas Kraft / PE:  Contamos con empaques de stock. Actualmente, contamos con bolsas bilaminadas Kraft/PE de 23 x 15 x 8 cm de ancho. Cuentan con Zip Lock, hendidura abre fácil y ventana ovalada.   Los precios son los siguientes: 1 ciento: S/ 80.00 1 millar: S/ 770.00 2 millares: S/ 1,500.00 
Foto y dimensiones: Bolsa2.jpgBolsa diseño.jpg 
Contacto:
Ricardo Chavez
Email: ricardochavez88@gmail.com
Tel./WhatsApp: 990451201Temas similares: Vendo Quinua Blanca x 425 gramos Artículo: Consumo per cápita de café en el Perú es de apenas 650 gramos Artículo: Fusión de Kraft y Heinz creará quinta mayor firma de alimentos Sacos pp, sacos papel Kraft, sacos caja, hilo agricola, cuerda... FABRICACION DE MANGAS, LAMINAS, MANTAS Y BOLSAS DE POLIETILENO, BOLSAS PARA CONGELADOS SIN IMPRESION E IMPRESAS HASTA 08 COLORES, ETIQUETAS AUTOADHESIVAS (STICKERS) IMPRESOS HASTA 08 COLORES

----------

